# Dumbo or no ?



## Zoi (Feb 24, 2011)

'Ello Just got two baby girls yesterday and since I haven't had a pet rat since before I had the internet (my comp had flying toasters now that I think about it..) I thought I'd search for a forum on them. :3

I researched enough to get a pair unlike my last girl who was kept alone but all the research hasn't helped me figure out if my girls are dumbo type or just young.

Also their color is a tad hard to place and even harder to photo. I THINK they are two shades of mink ? its kinda a warm grey with a bluish grey under coat when you rub it the other way.










P.S. The cage is purely temporary I know its to small for two adult rats. ^^


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah they're definitely dumbos. They are so freaking adorable too lol congratulations


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

they're beautiful.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Dumbos for sure  Standard ears are tall and placed more high on their heads, while dumbo are larger and more to the side of their heads. Think of dumbo, like elephant ears lol. Did you know that dumbo ears are only a pet fashion? They are not found in the wild naturally. 









Dumbo ears example.









Standard ears example.​
And they sure are cute little buggers. Cannot wait to see more pictures of them.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Both wee dumbos 

The pics are rather dark so the colors may not be represented well but mink DOES come in varying shades 

This fellow was actually a very dark mink










and little Chenoa shows off the more reddish phase of it









the 2nd girl almost looks agouti in those pics, but its hard to tell from the picture itself.

this is a reddish agouti


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I wanted to share my own pics, but came to realize the girls don't pose very well. Beautiful rattie colors you have their lilspaz


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

AleTron said:


> I wanted to share my own pics, but came to realize the girls don't pose very well. Beautiful rattie colors you have their lilspaz


Fred is living his life with a friend of mine who fell in love with him and his brother.

Chenoa died very young due to CHF (congestive heart failure)

Tails ended up adopted out, then adopted again by friends of mine way up North, so 2 of this group are still alive


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww I am sorry to hear that Chenoa passed.
At least the two other cuties are thriving with loving homes


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

What adorable babies you have. I just got 2 little dumbo girls myself. They are mostly white with some grey coloring. As soon as I can get them to sit still for a sec and figure out how to attach pics I hope to have some as well.

Congrats on your babies, they are beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2011)

oh def lil dumbos  and soooo adorable i could die from it


----------



## Zoi (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you much for the replies  

Was hoping they were dumbo but I was worried they might grow out of it like how german shepherds are floppy eared puppies.

Also I've named them :3 The darker solid colored one is Kitten and the lighter white belly/blazed is Honey since unlike Kitten she needs coaxing to get petted and "its ok honey" and "come're hon" just kinda come out. lol

@ lilspaz68 - Kitten is almost exactly Chenoa's color!  My camera is just horrid about darkening or yellowing images since I cant use the flash with out it looking like a solar flare. I'm sorry Chenoa passed  I love rats but the shortness of even the healthiest ones life really isnt fair.

@lovinmyratties969 - Cant wait for pictures! I've resorted to recording mine since I keep filling my camera with little blurs. XD


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

I know what you mean, most of my rats just come whenever I say "come here sweetie" or honey or love or something lmao they know that better than their names, it's just a habit to say it. Only lke 2 of them actually recognize their name without me saying it over like 10 times haha.


----------

